# Jailbreak ipad et problème



## steam (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu tester le jailbreak de l'ipad je n'étais pas pour mais je me suis laisser convaincre mais je regrette maintenant....
J'ai tenté avec Absinthe cela a bloquer, j'ai tenté une restauration d'usine de mon ipad mais maintenant j'ai un message d'erreur "this devise isn't éligible for the requested build".
J'ai cru avoir sauvegardé mes SSH avec tinyumbrella (même si je sais pas trop a quoi ça sert) mais quand je recherche dans le logiciel apparemment cela n'a pas fonctionné.
J'ai tenté une restauration en mode DFU mais j'ai le même message d'erreur.
Mon ipad fonctionne parfaitement mais bon je préférerais refaire une installation propre.
Merci pour votre aide et conseil.


----------



## Azergoth (31 Janvier 2012)

Salut salut,

Je n'ai a priori pas de solution miracle, mais essaye une de ces solutions:

1) Tu as eu le coup ou la barre de progression a bloqué relativement au début? j'ai eu ça aussi, je ne sais pourquoi. Si tu RE-lance le jaulbreak, il te dis un truc du genre "un jailbreak a déjà été essayé, RESTAURATION en cours". Ca peut peut-être aidé.

Cela dit, je vois qu'ils sont passés a la version 3, je sais pas ce que ça apporte.

2) J'ai entendu dire que le Jailbreak bloquait certains accès à iTunes, il faut donc "restaurer" ça. Les infos se trouvent sur la page d'Apple (mais je ne sais pas ou, j'ai entendu dire).

*SI tu veux continuer ac le jailbreak:*
Ce que moi j'ai fais:
1) Backup via iTunes
2) Restauration via iTunes
3) Le configurer comme un NOUVEL iPad

4) Jailbreak (et ça marche)

5) Restauration depuis iTunes (et ça marche aussi)


----------



## etidej (3 Février 2012)

C'est clair que tu as eu une mauvaise expérience mais je reste convaincu que le jailbreak libère les possibilités de l'ipad. Pour ce qui est de ton problème j'ai lu sur certain forum que le changement de port USB régler pas mal de tracas. 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Février 2012)

J'ai aussi eu des pbms de restauration quand j'ai voulu enlever le jailbreak. C'est effectivemnt le lien avec Itunes qui est bloqué. J'ai dû modifier le fichier hosts en suivant la procédure Apple. Il y a des pistes ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3694?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

